# Eye discharge



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Since yesterday my four month old has a had a *little *bit of discharge from the inner corners of both eyes (not just when he's woken up, but during normal waking activities it intermittently becomes noticeable) - it's only noticeable every so often as a tiny bead of white 'goop'.

No sign of any other problems, eyes look fine, no redness, etc.

I'm borderline on taking him to the vets (after all, it's his eyes) yet am not certain that they will do anything. My suspicion is that it's due to him being out and about a lot more yesterday as the weather was so nice (up until yesterday it had been raining every day for a week or so) so perhaps diving through some undergrowth has irritated his eyes.

Any thoughts please?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It sounds like normal eye goobers...effecting both eyes, described small quantity, even the white color....
Personally I think you are right that it is from all the extra outdoor time...it has been rainy here for a month. When the dogs are out...they have their noses to the ground and eyes wide open!

If I didnt see any redness/swelling along the rims of the eye or of the third eyelid (gently push the outside corner of the eye and the third lid will cross the eyeball).
Then I would personally take a 'wait and watch' approach...
If you see more gunk..a change in color of discharge, or any redness/swelling...then I would definately make an appointment...

Having just said that, I really beleive in 'gut feelings' and if your gut says there is something serious going on right now...then get thee to the vet pronto!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I totally agree with Mary. Mine get some white little eye boogers if they spend alot of time outside. Good luck and hope it is nothing.


----------

